# need a pc job done



## blackmk4golf (Apr 11, 2006)

sorry not many posts by us both but we are a member of the ukmkiv forum they sent us here to see if anyone in west wales (live in crosshands ) can recomend someone to do a full valet on our car inside is tidy but the paint is starting to show singes of age she is a golf mk4 black 2002 gttdi150 or just or whatever if someone on here has a pc aswell whichever 
thanks wendy and gareth


----------



## danielosman (Apr 28, 2006)

im from south wales i have no problem with traveling if theres noone local 
Daniel


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Hi mate,
Dan's work is great, you won't be disappointed!
I've done a few MKIV's myself, paint is hard to correct but it can be done!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

someone up the pics of the black mk4 golf that illustrates just what a PC can do to it - you know the half wing one!!!

thats what sold me on the PC


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm up near ammanford,if that's any good to you.
Paul


----------



## blackmk4golf (Apr 11, 2006)

*crosshands*



paulhdi said:


> I'm up near ammanford,if that's any good to you.
> Paul


hi yes ammanford is better for me maybe i can pop it round for you to have a look see what you think


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

pm sent.


----------



## SteveSorted (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi guys newbee here...i am also looking for my can to be pc'd.............if that a word? lol:wave: 

I have a 03 focus and am a bit annoyed with the light swirl marks........am in the crosshands area too......who's up for a look and a quote

cheers steve


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

pauls your man as hes nearer to you but if not give me a shout


----------

